
Student Robotics - thomasleese
https://www.studentrobotics.org
======
thomasleese
We challenge teams of 16 to 18 year-olds to design, build and develop
autonomous robots to compete in our annual competition. After announcing the
year's game, we give teams six months to engineer their creations. We mentor
teams throughout this time, as well as supply them with a kit which provides a
framework they can build their robot around. Thanks to our sponsors, we
provide this all for free to our teams.

------
lurker83256
One competition location, in the UK. Appears less complex engineering than US
FIRST Tech Challenge, perhaps more programming.

A comparison with the FLL - FTC - FRC would be welcome. I believe at least FTC
and FRC are global events.

~~~
thomasleese
We are a UK based competition, although we've had teams from France and
Germany compete in the past.

The main difference with those other competitions is that the teams are able
to take part for free, and we even give them a budget to purchase materials.
This allows teams from schools who would not usually have the means or
opportunity to take part in these sorts of competitions to take part. This
year we have around 45 teams entering robots on the day.

------
steppers
SR2017 is now over with a well deserved 1st place win from CATS College
Cambridge! Followed closely by Systemetric (Hills Road College Cambridge) and
Collyer's in 2nd and 3rd place respectively. After a close fought final
against 3 very strong teams CATS College emerged victorious.

Congratulations and well done to all of the teams!

